# here is one of my latest



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 9, 2016)

this is one of the Western blanks i got from Ed Turner...after going through the process of getting it ready to handle, you know ...the grinding and sanding and polishing and heating and sanding and polishing....I made the bolsters out of some damascus (which you can't really see in the pics because I sanded back down to 600 and polished) because i liked the look of the shiny bolsters with little figure instead of the dull high figured damascus...the took a piece of stabilized & double Dyed Box Elder Burl for the handles. After securing the bolsters with brass pins ....glued the handles in place. Notice how I angled the bolsters to support the handles? Then I re-polished the blade (the coloring in the pics is the reflection of the tree leaves and my selfie...LOL I think it came out pretty good, got 12 - 14 hours in the knife, now on to the sheath...???

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------

